# Lily Bulbs



## Sakon (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey everyone, I've recently bought some aqua lily bulbs from Wal Mart and have gotten confused. The package says this:

Do not plant in gravel. The bulbs will grow roots and anchor themselves. 

However, the bulbs have been floating and growing roots, and I don't know what to do, as it says nothing about them floating. Can someone help me on what to do?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If they're already growing roots, I would plant them in the gravel. Before bulbs send out roots, especially lilies, they have a huge tendency to grow fungus. But afterwards, they need a large area to grow in.


----------



## Sakon (Aug 12, 2007)

So even if it has mold-looking white "fur" on it, keep it in there? It looks as though it sent out roots, but they died. I see a small, dark brown little stem-looking thing on the side of the bulb. I doubt it'll grow, so I'm thinking of sending it back the the company for a replacement.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

don't send it back throw it away and buy more.. they won't replace them.. i tried.... waste of time and shipping money... mine eventually grew... once i planted them in the substrate...


----------



## Sakon (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, I have to wait a month to be able to do so anyway, and I don't feel like waiting that long. Forget it.

Alright, I'll start planting them. 

However, one has already grown roots. I should plant it roots-side down, correct? I don't want to damage the roots but I want to put it there the right way. 

Thanks, everyone, you've really helped me.


----------

